# Stumpy Resurrection x Restomod



## breakdanceswithwolves (7 mo ago)

Scored this off CL in Boulder for $240, completely original. Swapped to XT M8000, v brakes, Thomson post and tossed some 2.25 Maxxis Ikon's on there. Just rebuilt the original cage bearing, threaded 1-inch headset and it's good as new. Needs some chain line work, but it's for mild trails and some gravel races here and there. 

We had one of these on the floor when I worked in a bike shop in the early '90s. They retailed for under a grand but I rode something else since I was racing Norba XC at the time and these Stumpies were not suspension corrected. 

Of course it's not as capable as my modern spec hardtail or certainly any trail bike, but that's kindof the point. I'm coming back to MTB after a loooong stint in road and CX and trying to get my basic skills back, and a bike like this really makes me work for it on the technical stuff, think about gear selection, weight shifting, picking good lines, etc. which is pretty critical for all the roots we have out here in Virginia.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! I can't believe I don't have pics of it, but I had that same era Stumpy PRO (I think it was the pro, white, all XT components?). I repainted it Acura Integra Championship White, rode it a few times, and sold it to someone who could enjoy it more. At 6'2" not many bikes of that era fit me, so it had to go.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice ride, and I like your reasoning on using it.


----------

